# ISO "L" or ISO100



## tinkertinker (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys.

I only shoot landscapes and architecture with my 5dii on tripod.
I mainly use perfect aperture(+- f8) with my TSe-lenses,
mirror lock up and cable release.

and I mostly use ISO "L" because I think/thought that "L" would give me the best+cleanest results.

What do you think or better what do you know 
*what gives me the best quality(clean pictures, DR, sharpness) - ISO100 or ISO"L"*

_

....looking forward to the new 5Ds


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4336.0
plus
https://www.google.it/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&safe=off&q=iso+100+vs+iso+50

Have a good read!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 2, 2015)

ISO 100 on the 5DII is actually ISO 73 anyway. Whereas on the mark I overexposing by one full stop and bringing down on conversion ( ISO 'L') did give an improved quality, on later cameras, including the 5DII, I find there is no benefit.


----------



## tinkertinker (Feb 2, 2015)

*thanks* JohanC. + sporgon that´s helpful !

so I summarize that I miss 1stop of DR when using ISO L - da*n.
(I´m using L for years and every single job 

when I did an ISOtest L vs 100 I was sure to recognize that L has less noise..


Im excited about the 5Ds but I dreamed it would have native ISO 25...


----------



## alek35 (Feb 2, 2015)

ISO L will give you less noise since you are effectively overexposing by 1 f-stop (w/r to ISO 100).
In order to gest most of everything your best option would be to bracket your exposure and combine it with HDR processing (assuming you shoot RAW).
Br,
Thomas


----------

